# Happy Quote...



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

...Just got my renewal through from Tescos!

Under £1100 with mods declared 
(under 25/5 years NCB) 

Very pleased!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*You know what I'm about to say.....*

Sounds good to me 

Why not try Tett Hamilton on 01275 792270 to see if they can beat it, remember to quote reference SKY1.


----------



## SkylineGirl (Aug 1, 2002)

Tett Hamilton can't beat my quote from Tesco ... in fact they can't even give me a quote!


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Tesco*

I tried Tesco's and they wanted 1475.. thats more than double my renewal quote.. dunno what went wrong there...


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Polar...*

you had me all excited for a moment I thought you were going to say how good a quote you'd received for a rather nice R 34 you had your eyes on was!!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

SkylineGirl said:


> *Tett Hamilton can't beat my quote from Tesco ... in fact they can't even give me a quote! *


 I'll bet they explained why


----------



## SkylineGirl (Aug 1, 2002)

JasonO said:


> *I'll bet they explained why  *


Actually, no they didn't, and it took them over 24 hours to get back to us, and they just left a message saying they couldn't quote. I was surprised


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Tesco's have reduced the premium to £1024 (new house has a garage)...

Tried LV who couldn't quote
Tried NU who couldn't quote
Tried Tett Hamilton who said they'd be miles off...
Tried NGSU Staff Union Cover who said initially they should be able to find cover, then couldn't find anyone to do it!
Looks like I'm sticking with tescos unless anyone has a better idea!

Wouldn't have been much different for a 34 either


----------



## Peter Standing (Jul 16, 2002)

*Tesco*

Took your advice. Used Tesco website and it gave me a quote of £643 fully comp. protected NCB, with wife as a named driver (am I enlightened or what!). When I phoned them to declare the mods (only ECU and exhaust) they quoted £just under £1100.

Existing insurers (Norwich Union) want £903 for the same policy.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Seems a strange increase - I've a fair few modifications declared to tesco which haven't made such a difference


----------

